# Corydora/Dwarf Gourami Behavior



## Snyder_7

I set up a tank (10 gallon) about 3 days ago, treated the water, and made sure to watch my pH level out to an acceptable 7.4.

After putting in one small (1") dwarf gourami and a small corydora (is that how you spell that?) I'm slightly concerned with their behavior however. Observing them in the pet store, the corydora remained at the bottom and fed (not terribly active), whereas the gourami was fairly slow moving and complacent. Since putting them in my tank, the corydora has done nothing but shoot around the tank like a meth addict, and the gourami is constantly rising to the surface, shooting back down, and then zooming along the bottom of the tank. They have basically been in constant motion that appears frenzied to me, but as I am a newcomer to the hobby, I don't know if it's normal or not. Are these behavioral changes normal when introducing fish to a new tank? 

I've checked the ammonia levels and they're currently undetectable. The temperature is also a steady 79 degrees. I made sure to wash and sanitize all of the gravel/decorations before I initially put them in the tank as well.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Alex


----------



## TheOldSalt

Corys are schooling fish, and it's common for a single specimen to act wacky. The gourami is acting very odd for a gourami, though; it might be in response to the cory. It might also be parsitized by something which is irritating it. It's also not uncommon for fish to freak out a bit in a new tank.

_Corydoras_ is the correct spelling. the S on the end is present even when talking about a single fish, since it's the scientific name and not the common one, which is just cory. 

If you hven't yet done something about your bacteria, then look for something called "Stability" by Seachem or BioSpira by Marineland labs. Either of these two products can get your tank safe for fish very quickly if not instantly. Other bottled bacteria products are crap in comparison, for they contain mostly the wrong kinds of bacteria.


----------



## Snyder_7

Would it be beneficial for the corydoras if I added a few more of them for company, or will the fish adapt to being the only one in the tank? As for the parasites, I've been keeping an eye on the gourami and so far I don't see any visible signs that would indicate infection. I'll keep watching however.

Thanks for the help.

-Alex


----------



## cheseboy

It's best to keep corys in small schools, I would say about 4 or 5 should be good. So, yes If I were you I would add a few more.


----------



## ron v

Is the tank "cycled"?


----------



## Snyder_7

Not yet. I let the tank run for 3 days before adding the two fish, and I hoped that would induce the bacteria to grow (the fish). I also added in some gravel from my girlfriend's tank, as it's mature. This is my first tank, so I'm trying to figure out how to get everything stabilized before I put in more fish. I hope I don't blunder and kill the fish, but if they were to die, at least it would only be 2 fish as opposed to many more. I really hope they don't die though.

If anyone has any general advice for me, it'd be appreciated. I know similar things have probably been posted numerous times though, so I'll be doing some forum digging as well.

-Alex


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Get some stability or Bio Spira and cycle that tank!


----------



## honmol

Corydoras catfish are schooling fish and need at least 6 in a tank (6 is considered a very small school, anything under that is not a school) which would overstock yours so I wouldn't go with them. They can also be sensitive fish so having one in an uncycled tank is not a good idea. That behaviour is normal for cories. In one of your previous posts you talked about adding more fish. Do you have any ideas as to what fish? Your dwarf gourami will get bigger and you need to count the fully grown size of a fish in a tank when stocking, not the current size.

The gravel that you added will help the tank with the cycle as you gave the nitrifying bacteria a head start. 

I'd wait to get anymore fish and would bring the cory back to the store.


----------



## Snyder_7

The only other thing I wanted to add was a school (5 or so) of small peaceful fish. I'm not sure exactly what kind, but I'd want them to be something small (and to stay that way) to ensure that I'm not overstocking the tank. If I took the cory out that'd be around 3" for the dwarf (gives me a margin for error, as most of the ones I've seen only grow to around 2" [he's currently very small as well]) and the remaining 7" for the type of schooling fish I pick. Any suggestions?

-Alex


----------



## honmol

5 is not a school. 6 is the smallest school. Maybe some small tetras?


----------

